

Ask HN: boilerplate incorporation documents? - thatoneguy

I&#x27;m looking to incorporate my side project that&#x27;s getting out of hand &amp; noticed that the boilerplate YC docs don&#x27;t appear to be for an initial Delaware filing but raising money after you already have a business entity.<p>Does anyone have a pointer to initial incorporation documents that have the dual class share structure and all the other goodies startups should have nowadays?<p>Thanks!
======
simantel
I found this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5357618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5357618)

~~~
thatoneguy
Wow, that's awesome! Thanks!

------
brudgers
[IANAL]

C-corps come with the burden of corporate scale tax and accounting compliance
requirements. Unlike closely held entities I've never seen anything which led
me to believe that a Delaware Corporation was a do it yourself undertaking.

Hire an attorney. Good luck.

~~~
thatoneguy
OK, thanks for the tip and perhaps I'm jumping the gun. I might just continue
as a sole-proprietorship with lots of insurance for awhile longer.

~~~
brudgers
[IANAL]

There is a gradation of limited liability business types between sole
proprietorships and Schedule C corporations. Each comes with its own set of
advantages and limitations. There might or might not be one suitable for your
situation. If one is then it will almost certainly be vastly less burdensome
than a C Corporation.

A C-Corp could be right, but even on HN, I don't think I have ever seen a
story or comment indicating a DIY success story.

